# Where do I buy 3d Foam Backgrounds?



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Like this









I know they're expensive but I'm willing to accept the rediculous price...
Anybody know where to buy them>?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe i cant see the photo


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I think I saw them at BA/YS. I'll double check for you tomorrow.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey thanks dude- I saw some stuff on cichlid-forum.com where some people have made their own (look frickin good too) with a LOT of time, a LOT of patience, and a teeeeny bit of money

Styrofoam
Knife
Hot thing of some sort for fine detail
sandpaper
glue
silicone
quick drying concrete <Is this even safe?

And you end up with something like this...

I was recently financially screwed over... nothing new for me (Wilson... this will effect my plans for that planted tank rather negatively.......) so I need to start looking into the 'white trash' 'fell off the truck' side of things a little...


----------



## griffithimage (Sep 12, 2007)

*backgrounds*



Pablo said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I bought one from Pangea via the net. It's nice but considering the price I would be tempted to try making my own from spray foam.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

The quick-dry concrete I have seen on the DIY foam backgrounds is always covered with an aquarium safe epoxy aftarwards from all the threads I have read about it out there.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a site that I visit quite a lot and one of the members posted a DIY carved background.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

just buy the good stuff man. Pangea is good.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I seem to recall some where that concrete is a no-no for fish aquarium. That's why epoxy coating is a must to keep the concrete from the water.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya concrete is def a no no. You want to use some sort of sealint (sp) on the concreate so that it doesn't leach out the acids and minerals that make up the concreate.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Check that out
http://pna.pricenetwork.ca/showthread.php?threadid=135812


----------

